# share your Cardboard box cat condos!



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

So I made a cardboard box cat condo. I will be adding more boxes to go higher when new boxes come in! :kittyturn
Anyone else use regular boxes to make a kitty playground?


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

too cute! I used soda boxes & compartmentalized moving boxes from my mom's law firm when I first got my kitten. I would hide little mice and other toys throughout for her to discover. The boxes got to be too much in my kitchen, especially since my kitten is too smart for her own good (she started moving boxes to other rooms for use as a step-stool, or to hide under the table with & attack mommy when she walks by...lol). My new plan is to build a "kitty play-place" McDonald's style with the Kitty City components. Those I know she can't take apart


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh, and by the way, you have VERY pretty cats


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

Thanks! Yuki, the Lynx point is half the age of Kylie and yet she is the same size. Though her head is small and neck is short, she looks like a Cheetah more than a cat, it's weird. I used to just cut holes in them and leave them in the kitchen too, but Yuki loves to dive into them and they both move the boxes around. I use the 24 soda can boxes too. 
This condo is stuck together with hot glue and tape. It's too hot now-a-days because of summer, so they are very lazy cats until a cold day shows up. They lay around in the 'dead cat' position, lol. Kylie knows how to pry open the door to the basement. ^.^
But Yuki is a crazed hunter, always wanting to catch something.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great job. Very creative! Lovely kitties too!

Ive only done the one huge box and cut different shape holes in it for them to run thru and play in.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

I should start doing that! Very clever idea---and your cats are INCREDIBLY beautiful, I might add. :luv


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

secuono, so now your cats will slowly take over the living room. LOL.  
that's a neat idea....if the cats ever get 'bored' with it (as my other cat does with anything i give him), you can always chuck it away.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

That's a nifty idea!

I got a TON of cardboard boxes donated, when I asked for some on FreeCycle to make winter shelters for the feral cats. I was thinking I would just recycle the left overs... but now I may make some condos for my indoor kitties!
Though I would paint mine, because I'm picky and don't want the look of mix-matched labels with my other furniture decor! LOL
Maybe a nice solid baby blue with little yellow flowers and/or darker blue filigree!


----------



## Ramey (Jul 11, 2010)

What a cute and inexpensive idea! I have always wanted to buy a cat condo but they are so pricey - I think I will give this a whirl! Thanks for posting and your cats ARE gorgeous!!!


----------

